# Peety molting



## bskiles (Jun 14, 2015)

From what I've learned from research, I'm pretty sure that peety is going through his first molt. He has little "pin like" things sticking out of his head and I've been seeing little feathers fall to the floor when he flaps around. The only thing that I'm worried about is that his cere is looking kind of dry and I'm not sure if that's normal or not. I'll attach a picture so you guys can look and tell me if you think it's something else. Thanks!


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

How cute! And totally normal! 

You might try offering your budgie a bath-- give him a shallow dish of warm water with some lettuce leaves floating in it, or hold your hands in the softly running tap for you budgie to splash around. This can help him be a little less itchy during this stage of the molt!


----------



## pinktings (Jun 7, 2015)

My budgie Pearl has just gone through a big moult and her nose looked the same when she was moulting, very flaky and dry but as soon as she got through her moult it went back to normal again. As Birding said above baths are good when they are moulting for their itchy pin feathers. Some birds can get a little cranky and extra sleepy when moulting too. Hope he gets through his moult quickly


----------

